# Shoot i did recently in abandanded building.(NSFW)



## atmsanchez (Jul 12, 2009)

This is a model i have used many times she is great and i love her eyes. C&C welcome


----------



## silverbody (Jul 12, 2009)

3rd one is my favorite 

i dont have any critques. sorry


----------



## MyaLover (Jul 13, 2009)

ooooooo tan lines kill em!  I think the ones with the paint... you just missed.  Its either all or nothing and i felt these fell short.  My personal feeling is there should have been more paint, on her face, hands. etc


----------



## AtlPikMan (Jul 13, 2009)

I like the series, Beautiful Model (Sexy Eyes), Great Location. 

#1 That Dead on look is killer...

#2 I dont care for the pose and the missing space bottom left looks like its throwing the light off.

#3 Her outside arm Elbow is smudged also with those eyes, i wish she was looking at me.

#4 Too much space at the top, it adds nothing to the shot. If you crop it, it would bring her closer :thumbup:

#5 Same thing small crop from the top...

I also thing all of them arent as sharp as they could be....These are just my opinions, I am by know means a pro.


----------



## Restomage (Jul 13, 2009)

#2 is the best imo, lighting is perfect, what setup did you use? Oh and tell her to get a tan if she's going to be posing nude(ish).


----------



## atmsanchez (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, i agree with the tan lines, but i am still happy how they came out. 
To answer the question on the setup, i used a D300 with Tamron 17-50 2.8 with an sb600 on a stand with an white umbrella.


----------



## RJohnston (Jul 13, 2009)

Agree about the focusing.  Looks like they are focused on the wall, instead of her eyes. It may just be due to the sharp detail in the pattern on the wall.  One reason I dont care for small images in digital cameras, it makes it harder to focus on the eyes.  So Id use a zoom lens, with manual focusing and zoom in on the eyes.

Like # 1 also, a closeup of her face, focused on the eyes could be dyno-mite.  Personally feel the paint is distracting.  But that is my personal taste only.  If it seemed like there was more "reason" for it, like paint ball gun shots, that might be different, but could cause bruising.  :violin:


----------



## Misfitlimp (Jul 13, 2009)

Tan Lines Kill some of those shots. The paint on her seems like u guys where trying to hard


----------



## atmsanchez (Jul 13, 2009)

funny thing they where a bunch of people playing paintball there and they had a hard time shooting with her there,lol


----------



## atmsanchez (Jul 13, 2009)

Misfitlimp said:


> Tan Lines Kill some of those shots. The paint on her seems like u guys where trying to hard


 yea i will try to see about removing the lines. havent tried yet.


----------



## inTempus (Jul 13, 2009)

It seems to me like you centered all of the shots.  I would experiment with different angles and framing and get away from the straight on centered shots.

Interesting concept though, minus the tan lines.


----------



## inTempus (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought there was a little more than could be done with the images to enhance their color and appearance.  Here's a slight edit, I hope you don't mind since your "ok to edit" flag isn't set.  If you want me to delete it, I will.


----------



## atmsanchez (Jul 13, 2009)

nah i dont mind i like the way u edited her face it does pop out more


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 13, 2009)

The only one I like is the first one. The paint on her body somewhat matches some on the wall and you can make a connection in your mind.

2 and 3, except for a couple handprints, there is no connection between the paint on her and that on the walls. So what is this paint on her?

The rest, sorry, the tan lines are horrible and I don't get the point of taking her shirt off if she's going to cross her arms over her chest.

Your light is quite good so you need to start working on your composition and the details. The last three, the window in the back annoys me a bit and it would have easy enough to get rid of it by changing your angle somewhat. And, last, as tharmsen said, she's centered in all the photos. Don't be afraid to try the rule of third.


----------



## RJohnston (Jul 14, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> I thought there was a little more than could be done with the images to enhance their color and appearance.  Here's a slight edit, I hope you don't mind since your "ok to edit" flag isn't set.  If you want me to delete it, I will.



Good Job, just what I was thinking in my comment.


----------



## atmsanchez (Jul 14, 2009)

yea that is my main thing i have the nasty habit of centering to much, ill try to work on that more.
but once again thanks for all the comments, it all goes to making inprovements.


----------



## Baaaark (Jul 14, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> ooooooo tan lines kill em!  I think the ones with the paint... you just missed.  Its either all or nothing and i felt these fell short.  My personal feeling is there should have been more paint, on her face, hands. etc



Tan lines are sexy...


----------



## gopal (Jul 14, 2009)

all are super shots....
is she a pro model.?...if it is so, she shd have cared for her bra line. more distracting.
her face is super and eyes eyecatching.
i agree with the additional blank space in some photos, to be cropped.


----------



## platano (Jul 20, 2009)

I think a little bit of PP would make these images great!!


----------



## atmsanchez (Jul 20, 2009)

no she is not a professial model , she just loves makeup and photography. Great for me, there is really nothing in photography that she will not try. This weekend coming or the one after we are getting together again and she is bringing a friend this time, should be fun.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 21, 2009)

Im going to have to disagree with the majority above. While the lighting and technical aspects are strong, the "hand/arm bra" is really overdone and looks so fake. If she's not comfortable showing the top, than keep it on... women don't walk around holding their arms over their breasts naturally and it looks very forced.


----------



## SarahTomlin (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh. Well, I always have something nice to say.....but......I have to agree with Myalover. I don't think there is anything wrong with the way you shot them but dang, tan lines are  so not cool. Also, as a model she could use more expression in her face. She is soooo pretty, she could work it a little more.


----------

